# Clash of Clans BOT "LazyPressing"



## gotetiavi (Nov 19, 2014)

How it works..



Features:
1-Keep online: you can keep 24 hours online . (You will be kicked offline automatically for 10 minutes when being online for 6 hours).
2-Reconnect while being offline: the Robot will automatically restore the program while being offline so as to ensure the plug in.
3-Restore while being forcedly terminated: the Robot will automatically restore the program while being forcedly terminated so as to ensure the plug in.
4-Search loots automatically: the Robot will search loots according to the search conditions set by the User.
5-Build troops automatically: the Robot will build troops required according to the User Settings for battle.
6-Attack automatically: the Robot will attack the enemy by itself.
7-Daily Elixir Gains Is Over 4,000,000
8-Daily Gold Gains Is Over 4,000,000
9-Free Update
10-16/7h Support,good service
11-Undetected ,Anti-ban,Low Profile
12-Troop donation
13.Requesting for troop from clan.


*lazypressing.com/ForumResource/img/UseSteps/step_10.jpg


*The Steps For Using it:*
1.Download the ‘BlueStacks’ from the official website or the forum.
The official website: BlueStacks
2.Install the BlueStacks.
3.Download the file ‘800x600.reg’ from the forum.After installation of the BlueStacks,double click to run it.It can change the resolution ratio of the BlueStacks.
LazyPressing-Clash of Clans Bot,Hack,Cheating ? Index page
4.Download the newest version of Clash of Clans!And open it with BlueStacks.
5.Double click to run the BlueStacks and open Clash of Clans.
6.Link your Google Account with the game.
7.Open ‘LazyPressing.exe’.
8.Enter the poll code you purchase or you can have free trial for an hour twice in one day.
9.Set your attack option.
10.If you are a free user,press the bottom ‘Free Trial’.
11. Keep the window of BlueStacks and the main hall interface like this,and press F10.
12.And now,enjoy the amazing moment and you will get 10000000 gold and elixir in one day!


*Download Link:*
**www.lazypressing.com/download/file.php?id=57*
*www.mediafire.com/?p3q49q341qr7r4k


*HOW TO USE:*
LazyPressing-Clash of Clans Bot,Hack,Cheating ? View topic - Before You Use LazyPressing,These Steps You Must Follow


----------



## ritvij (Nov 19, 2014)

This. Made my day!
Thank you for sharing mate!


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing man. Now i can finally give my phone some break.

What are the features of the trial version?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 19, 2014)

Sad it is paid.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 19, 2014)

No but why would anyone play this game?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2014)

^
It has all the hallmarks of a sad mobile title, IAP, time sinks, looks like farmville... but there is a surprising amount of strategy required for attacks, planning clan wars, layout of defenses, upgrade units... and having an awesome and supportive clan, makes it a lot more fun.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^
> It has all the hallmarks of a sad mobile title, IAP, time sinks, looks like farmville... but there is a surprising amount of strategy required for attacks, planning clan wars, layout of defenses, upgrade units... and having an awesome and supportive clan, makes it a lot more fun.


Is this thing safe ? Haveyou tried it?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2014)

nope not the bot just the game


----------



## PHOENiX7 (Dec 14, 2014)

I tried the bot quite useless but works...4/10


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 22, 2015)

is it really works???


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 24, 2015)

anyone???


----------



## ariftwister (May 5, 2015)

I think it works but I guess not after latest update.


----------



## Phoenix117 (May 5, 2015)

This forum allows posting unfair hacks?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 6, 2015)

Phoenix117 said:


> This forum allows posting unfair hacks?



This is not a hack......


----------

